# Dremmel Users



## Jen Jablonski (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Dremmel and plan on using this on my pup’s nails after cutting and between trims. Do you use the sandpaper attachment that comes with the Dremmel or is there a specialized attachment for dog nails? I should start searching on Cherrybrook or Pet Edge but would appreciate anyone else’s experiences.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was a "dremmel failure"... I caught Kodi's mustache in it, he yanked his head away and tossed the thing across the room... mustache included! I AM going to try it again, though, after a groomer friend showed me how to do the front feet doing them backward... behind the dog's elbow. The head I used seems to be what she uses... It's round and red, and feels like sandstone.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used a Dremmel for my dogs nails for many years. The actual Dremmel works better for big dogs. The Dremmel type tool that I like for the Havanese is the Andis Nail grooming tool. It is quieter than the Dremmel and stops instantly if hair gets caught. The best way to grind the nails and not get the hair caught is to grind the nails immediately after the dog?s bath when the hair is WET. Use your hand to smooth the wet foot hair back from the nails and hold the nails one at a time to grind the nails. When you first start just touch the grinder lightly to a nail. You may only get a light touch on one or you may get a light touch on several. This will depend on your dog?s acceptance. Go VERY slowly so as to gain acceptance over time. Praise and treat for acceptance and cooperation. All that said I have gone back to using a Resco small nail clipper for the Havs. They lay on their backs in my lap and tolerate my clipping their nails.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I used a dremmel on my Dalmatian's nails all the time. I have tried once with Perry but can't seem to do it without getting his foot hair or his mustache (like Karen) caught in it. Those who do use it - do you do it when their feet are wet so that you can slick back the hair? Otherwise, how do you avoid getting it caught?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I purchased a Dremmel, but our groomer said it probably would not be a very good idea for me to try and use it. She used her Dremmel on Scout and Truffles once and if didn't bother them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> I used a Dremmel for my dogs nails for many years. The actual Dremmel works better for big dogs. The Dremmel type tool that I like for the Havanese is the Andis Nail grooming tool. It is quieter than the Dremmel and stops instantly if hair gets caught. The best way to grind the nails and not get the hair caught is to grind the nails immediately after the dog?s bath when the hair is WET. Use your hand to smooth the wet foot hair back from the nails and hold the nails one at a time to grind the nails. When you first start just touch the grinder lightly to a nail. You may only get a light touch on one or you may get a light touch on several. This will depend on your dog?s acceptance. Go VERY slowly so as to gain acceptance over time. Praise and treat for acceptance and cooperation. All that said I have gone back to using a Resco small nail clipper for the Havs. They lay on their backs in my lap and tolerate my clipping their nails.


I've been using the Resco clipper on my guys too, but even though I clip every week (or two at the most), Kodi's nails get longer and longer. And I can't cut any more off, because at least in my 3, the nerve and blood vessel come so far down in the nail that I quick them if I go any farther. I've gotten really good at paring little bits off with the Rescos isn an effort to take them back slowly, but I still manage to quick one or another of them fairly frequently. My vet has told me that the dremel encourages the nerve and quick to draw back, so you can actually work on SHORTENING the over-all nail length.

I also usually do them right after a bath... for 2 reasons. First, to keep the hair out of the way (works great for foot hair... not so well for nosey mustaches!) and second, the nails are softer right after a bath.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I have also tried both nail clippers and dremel tools. Yes, I too have gotten long hair wrapped around the Dremel. Here is what works best for me...

1. My dogs both have many black nails, so I am scared to cut too far and quick them with regular nail clippers. I like using a nail grinder to minimize the chances of me trimming too much with a wiggly dog. I use a nail grinder only and do not use clippers. Using the grinder weekly seems to keep the nails at a proper length. I do have the vet check their length any time I am in the office, just to make sure I have trimmed enough.
2. I have tried several nail grinders and this one is my favorite. Having a GUARD is a must! This design seems to minimize the chances of hair getting caught, because the sandpaper isn't on a small round area. It is a long, oval shape as you can see in the pictures. It states that it is "safe for pets with long hair". I have never gotten any hair caught in this grinder, like I did with a traditional Dremel tool. I don't think it would really be possible to get their ear or beard stuck due to its design. The grinder is multi-directional, so you can change it if you are holding it with your left or right hand. I have used this grinder for over a year and it still works well. I did buy a second one to have on reserve in case they go out of business. Ha!
3. I have used a nail grinder for over two years with Max and Molly on a weekly basis. Just like all grooming, different dogs with different personalities tolerate grooming differently. I just conditioned them over time with patience, firm but gentle work, and started with only one nail a day. I give lots of treats even now for their cooperation.

Other tips.
- I recommend a wet dog wrapped up in a towel. I just poke out one paw at a time. 
- I start with the back legs, because the front paws are much more sensitive. 
- I grind for only a couple of seconds to avoid the nail getting too hot. 
- I give a treat after each nail. Often they will be distracted when eating the treat, so I can get started on the next nail. It also helps avoid their ears and beards from getting in the way.


----------



## Jen Jablonski (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Mae had really long quicks so I was hoping to grind her nails weekly to try and shorten them. All my pups nails are black unlike my cat?s thankfully. That?s a whole different animal, no pun intended. I also have a pedi paw. I thought I read somewhere that someone had a diamond Dremmel attachment. Anyone know about that? The one I searched for looked metal but I could be wrong. I devised a sling type thing that I?ve been using when I?ve been clipping their nails. I raise them just enough so their feet a just a bit raised. I?m happy to post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jen Jablonski said:


> Thanks everyone. Mae had really long quicks so I was hoping to grind her nails weekly to try and shorten them. All my pups nails are black unlike my cat?s thankfully. That?s a whole different animal, no pun intended. I also have a pedi paw. I thought I read somewhere that someone had a diamond Dremmel attachment. Anyone know about that? The one I searched for looked metal but I could be wrong. I devised a sling type thing that I?ve been using when I?ve been clipping their nails. I raise them just enough so their feet a just a bit raised. I?m happy to post pics if anyone is interested.


Yeah, someone told me about the diamond one, and I looked into it. It was EXTREMELY expensive!!! (I think I remember something like $300? When I wasn't even sure I was going to be able to use it, that was too rich for my blood!!!)

I'd love to see your "sling"!


----------



## Jen Jablonski (Nov 12, 2016)

Bath, blowout, nail trim and quickly hair trim scheduled to be done by Wednesday. I will take some pics of the pups in the sling I devised for nail trims. Mae’s hair is growing fast I can give her a little pony tail. I’m looking forward to tweaking their hair styles to find what works best. I’d really like to grow them out a little. One of the perks of deciding to groom yourself.


----------



## Jen Jablonski (Nov 12, 2016)

krandall said:


> Yeah, someone told me about the diamond one, and I looked into it. It was EXTREMELY expensive!!! (I think I remember something like $300? When I wasn't even sure I was going to be able to use it, that was too rich for my blood!!!)
> 
> I'd love to see your "sling"!


Wow that's expensive. I won't be investing in that! Sling pic to come.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I use a Dremel all the time on my dogs. First I shave between the pads and trim closely around the nail beds with small scissors. Then I brush the leg hair upwards with a slicker brush and grind their nails. I lay them on their backs and have them on my lap for nail care.


----------



## wvasweetness (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m still trying to work up the nerve to cut nails at home!


———- Deanna from WV ———-
** Sons: Wesley, 10 & Maxwell, 6
** Pups: Bandit, 1.5 & new pup coming Dec 2017


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> I lay them on their backs and have them on my lap for nail care.


THAT would be a non-starter for at least 2 of mine! LOL!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine are all bred by me and I always get them used to laying on their backs for grooming at a young age. They are well used to it. makes things so much easier.


----------

